# Fortis (FTS) down 4% today?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Can anyone tell me why? When I hit it's "News" button on TSX site, the latest story is from July 31, reporting record quarterly ? Is this a buying opportunity for me?


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> Can anyone tell me why? When I hit it's "News" button on TSX site, the latest story is from July 31, reporting record quarterly ? Is this a buying opportunity for me?


NO! Dont buy. Wait until it hits 25$/share.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

supperfly17 said:


> NO! Dont buy. Wait until it hits 25$/share.


Why $25?! Wait to $15


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Oldest news on FTS' site:*


> Fortis Inc. Announces $1 Billion Bought Deal Offering of Subscription Receipts
> ​St. John's, NL *(February 26, 2007):*
> 
> Fortis Inc. (TSX:FTS) ("Fortis" or the "Corporation") announced today that it has entered into an agreement with CIBC World Markets Inc., Scotia Capital Inc. and TD Securities Inc. (the "Underwriters") pursuant to which they have agreed to purchase from Fortis and sell to the public 38,500,000 Subscription Receipts of the Corporation (the "Offering") for a *purchase price of $26.00 *per Subscription Receipt (the "Purchase Price").


 ... that price looks like from 8 years ago?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Good luck waiting for FTS to hit $25....I think you'll be waiting for a loonnnng time!


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

My Own Advisor said:


> Good luck waiting for FTS to hit $25....I think you'll be waiting for a loonnnng time!


What are you talking about, it will happen during the next share split. Jargey can wait for that.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

supperfly17 said:


> What are you talking about, it will happen during the next share split. Jargey can wait for that.


I didn't mean to exclude a stock split


----------



## besmartrich (Jan 11, 2015)

Atco and Canadian utilities has hit hard lately maybe it is spreading to FTS now?


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/fo...lize-electricity-limited-2015-08-31-161733013

Maybe the market expected a better settlement? 

CU and ACO.X are down because of oil and gas exposure in Alberta. I don't believe FTS has any exposure (but I could be wrong).


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

FTS has some electrical exposure in AB but not a huge part of their business. There will be some financials impact.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Agreed, Altared, but compared to CU and ACO.X, the exposure that FTS has in Alberta and specifically in the oil and gas sector, in comparison, is likely insignificant. I don't believe it would result in a material drop in share price, at the very least.


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

Fortis is a buy for me when it hit 15 times earnings, and a 4 percent dividend yield . Getting close!


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

They had an announcement after the close yesterday that the Belise government "bought" a chunk of their interest in Belise Electricity Limited.

I don't really follow Fortis that closely so I don't know if this sale was done at fair market value (or even above what Fortis paid) but they went from 70% ownership to 35% ownership so they no longer have a controlling interest. That could be why the stock took a hit yesterday that seems to be continuing today.
https://www.fortisinc.com/News/Page...nt-Regarding-Belize-Electricity-Limited-.aspx


----------



## slinger (Apr 10, 2015)

I would consider FTS a buy right now. It's trading at a nice valuation and has a dividend of almost 4%. I got in a few weeks ago at $34.80. It's up almost $2 now. There appears to be some decent growth ahead for Fortis.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

slinger - hope you're right! what do you base that "hope" on?


----------



## slinger (Apr 10, 2015)

jargey3000 said:


> slinger - hope you're right! what do you base that "hope" on?


It's based on 300% net income growth and 33% revenue growth year over year. It's trading near it's 52-week low and has an average analyst target price of $43.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

Fortis announced a 10% increase to their dividend: http://www.stockhouse.com/news/press-releases/2015/09/29/fortis-announces-fourth-quarter-dividends


----------



## slinger (Apr 10, 2015)

OurBigFatWallet said:


> Fortis announced a 10% increase to their dividend: http://www.stockhouse.com/news/press-releases/2015/09/29/fortis-announces-fourth-quarter-dividends


Another reason why I consider it a buy. Shareholders have been rewarded today with a 5% increase.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

OurBigFatWallet said:


> Fortis announced a 10% increase to their dividend: http://www.stockhouse.com/news/press-releases/2015/09/29/fortis-announces-fourth-quarter-dividends


Nice  I like our Utilities


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Happy to hold and earn dividends and more dividends...and not fret about the entry price! Time in market is our friend.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yessssssssssssssss!!!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeeessss!!!!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

typing all in CAPS. Comes out lower-case


----------

